# Webserver aufbauen



## Criminalogy (18. März 2005)

Kann mir jemand Schritt für Schritt erklären wie ich ein Webserver aufbaue

1. Nur Software
2. auch außerhalb des Netzwerkes erreichbar


----------



## Sinac (18. März 2005)

1. Betriebssystem installieren ggf. konfigurieren, Webserver installieren ggf. konfigurieren, fertig.
2. Router anschließen ggf. konfigurieren, Port forwarden, fertig.


----------

